# Does my budgie like my hand or not?



## WOBBLE (7 mo ago)

My budgies come close to the cage door so I know they want to come out, I put my hand in and they immediately jump on to it and start coming closer to me which make me think that theyre comfortable with my hand
but the second i let them out for a bit and need to put them back in the cage they suddenly don't like my hand at all and try to avoid it at all costs
It takes me half an hour to get them back into their cage from the perches i have outside of the cage as they keep running away from my hand even if I go to them slowly
they seem comfortable in the cage and hop onto my finger a lot but the second they come out im a stranger to them?
Im not sure what to do please help


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When out of the cage, try getting them to step up onto a perch instead of your hand or try a small piece of millet to entice them to step up onto your hand.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Work with your budgies using Positive Reinforcement methods.
Positive Reinforcement in Training.

I have untamed budgies that go back in their cage because I've used positive reinforcement training to teach them they will get a reward when they do so.
Initially, when I was ready for them to go back in the cage I would first dim the lights and pull down the shades in the room. If the radio or TV was on, I turned it off.
Then I would stand by their cage and ringing the bell on one of their toys while telling them, "It's time to go in your cage now!"
Once they went back into the cage, they were given a small bit of millet. 
This method worked well and they now go in the cage when asked to do so without the lights being dimmed or the blinds lowered and the TV or radio can stay on. 
Getting the millet reward is the best part of "going back home"*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

